# UDS Build



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Had another barrel so we made another UDS!! Trying to decide if I want to keep it or not.

Moe


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Mredj what are you using for the ash pan?
Thanks


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

One of the pizza pans. They work well, especially if you are using lump coals, because they don't drop a lot of ash.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

*UDS*

Up For Sale! Never used. $100 non-negotiable. This is in Baytown near 330, do not want to have to drive too far! Pm-me if interested.



MRDEJ said:


> Had another barrel so we made another UDS!! Trying to decide if I want to keep it or not.
> 
> Moe


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Can you post some pics of the trays installed?


Thanks


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

When I get home this evening.


----------



## Jet794jt (Feb 17, 2012)

Does it come with a lid?


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Yes, it has a lid.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Interested, just waiting on pics.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Got home late. Will do today.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Sold...Pending Funds.


----------



## MRDEJ (Jul 13, 2011)

Sold!


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

mrdej said:


> up for sale! Never used. $100 non-negotiable. This is in baytown near 330, do not want to have to drive too far! Pm-me if interested.


read the stickey!


----------

